# Big Brag!



## Spiritwind (Mar 4, 2011)

I haven't posted on here in forever, but I read the boards from time to time. Just had to share.

Last week was the Collie Club of America National Specialty show. I had my girl, Hope - Spiritwind Anticipation entered. Unfortunatley I wasn't able to go, so she had go to with handler friends of mine. Hope just turned 10 months old, and in the 9-12 rough sable and white class won the class, with a large entry of 17 in the class.

The next day for winners bitch compitition (CCA national the conf. judging starts on Weds and ends on Saturday) she went Reserve Winners Bitch and be rough puppy bitch. 

I was surprised to find out that new AKC rules apply, for breed national specialty shows. Were if Winners dog/bitch is a 5 pt major, then RWD or RWB gets a 3 pt major. Apparently this is the first year for this.... So Hope picked up a 3 pt major to go with the 4 pt major she got at her first show, giving her 7 pts and both majors being shown only twice. 









Hope - pictured at 9 months old. 

At her first show back in January she was WB at the Piedmont Collie club specialty for a 4 pt major, her sister Paige was RWB to her sister from the BBE class.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Awwww thats great what a pretty girl!


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

congratulations that is awesome for your girl !!!!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Congrats very awesome, yeah new rule does apply now, you have to have double what you need for a 5 point major enter that ring, for Reserve to get a 3 pointer. RWB/RWD at our National will get a 3 point major as we have very large numbers.

Hope is gorgeous.


----------



## Spiritwind (Mar 4, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Congrats very awesome, yeah new rule does apply now, you have to have double what you need for a 5 point major enter that ring, for Reserve to get a 3 pointer. RWB/RWD at our National will get a 3 point major as we have very large numbers.
> 
> Hope is gorgeous.


Ok, I wasn't sure how it was for sure.. so double what is needed for a 5 pt major. That's not an issue for the CCA, there were over 130, probably closer to 150 rough class bitches entered. The smooth classes may not have made enough for RW to get a 3 pt major.. entries were kind of low in smooths this year. Especially smooth dogs. 

Thanks! I love that puppy. She is the 5th generation down from my foundation bitch. Though I lost her a few years back, I have Hope's mother, grandmother and great grandmother here. It's kind of neat to have each generation from mother to daughter for a few generations together! 

Also at the CCA, Hope's sire was 2nd in the stud dog class.. with Hope and Paige and not sure who else as his get. I believe there were 8 dogs entered in stud dog.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Congratulations!  RC's being my heart breed (had 15 of them ... all sables .... 13 champion sired and Dam titled) ... She is beautiful!!! If only I were 40 years younger I'd have another! Keep posting progress and pics please... so I can drool all over my pc!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Huge congratulations! She is gorgeous!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

That's awesome! Gorgeous girl and congrats.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

What a beautiful girl! Congratulations!


----------



## victorino545 (Apr 8, 2013)

Congratz on your win, she is beautiful!


----------

